# Saya work!



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

Here are some saya I have made!


First one I ever completed, for my friends Bloodroot Gyuto:


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

Matching Takeda set. Maple with cork inlay. Rectangular tapered pins, felt lined


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

CoolToolMe Gyuto. Engraved and funky green died to match engraved sugar skull on knife. Green dowels, red leather strap with blue stitching to match handle spacers.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

Halcyon Forge Gyuto Saya. Window to see makers mark. Blue cork strap,


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

Mac slicer saya. Died black, black dowels, clean leather strap.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

Wilson knives Gyuto saya. Cork strap to match handle. window to see line between kurouchi and bottom of blade.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

Can't remember maker, I believe CoolToolMe. Coffee washed maple. Yellow leather strap to match handle spacer. Maple trim ring around leather snap inlay.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

Fox knives Gyuto saya. From the top insertion. Made up color dyed maple with dark dowels, cork vertical strap and inlay.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 20, 2022)

Some more! Lil Takeda action! Second leather saya I ever made. Died to match the Takeda box. Buckskin inlay.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 20, 2022)

leather saya for Yu Kurosaki Gyuto. Hammered up to try to match the blade(IFKYK). Wooden pin and latch concept. Third leather saya I made.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 20, 2022)

Leather saya for Takeshi Saji with the rainbow Damascus and horn handle. Dyed black, white buckskin inlay, white stitching, improved wooden pin concept. 4th leather saya I ever made.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 20, 2022)

Dyed Maple saya for a nakiri that I can't remember the maker of. Square dowel work, leather strap, felt lined(all my saya are lined with something!)


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 20, 2022)

Maple saya for a Fox Handmade Knives nakiri.purple dyed to match that awesome handle, black dowels, cork strap with white stitching, the cork piece the strap snaps to is inlaid into saya, as all are above as well.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 20, 2022)

Rosewood saya for a Gyuto that I can't remember the maker of. Black dyed maple frame, designed to be proud from the rosewood faces and edges of faces and each side of the frame is chamfered(unfortunately I didn't get great pictures of this detail, but it's a pretty cool look!), Black dowel work, black inlay lines between the dowels, leather strap, buckskin suede lined.


----------



## simona (Nov 21, 2022)

Joshmonop said:


> Some more! Lil Takeda action! Second leather saya I ever made. Died to match the Takeda box. Buckskin inlay.
> 
> View attachment 209675
> View attachment 209676
> View attachment 209677


Nice work! can I ask? What are you using/how are you constructing for the inner edge facing the cutting edge? A thicker hide or? Hand stitching after gluing? Have thought about trying to make one, gluing it together and then getting a cobbler to stitch it.
Thanks!


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 22, 2022)

simona said:


> Nice work! can I ask? What are you using/how are you constructing for the inner edge facing the cutting edge? A thicker hide or? Hand stitching after gluing? Have thought about trying to make one, gluing it together and then getting a cobbler to stitch it.
> Thanks!


Thank you! So the piece that the cutting edge touches is called a welt. It's basically a frame that can just go on the side of the knife with the cutting edge or go all the way around the blade. I construct my saya with the welt going all around the blade, as I feel it adds extra stability. You need the welt so that your cutting edge doesn't cut through the stitches. I do use rubber cement to put it all together before hand stitching. Which isn't too hard and basic tools to do so not too expensive, probably less than a leatherworker would charge to stitch it for you! I'm attaching a picture to give a better idea of the welt. This isn't mine, just a pic from Google.


----------



## simona (Nov 23, 2022)

Joshmonop said:


> Thank you! So the piece that the cutting edge touches is called a welt. It's basically a frame that can just go on the side of the knife with the cutting edge or go all the way around the blade. I construct my saya with the welt going all around the blade, as I feel it adds extra stability. You need the welt so that your cutting edge doesn't cut through the stitches. I do use rubber cement to put it all together before hand stitching. Which isn't too hard and basic tools to do so not too expensive, probably less than a leatherworker would charge to stitch it for you! I'm attaching a picture to give a better idea of the welt. This isn't mine, just a pic from Google.View attachment 210126


Thanks, much appreciated!
/S


----------

